# CONTEXT In HPI



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Oct 3, 2012)

can we consider CONTEXT [an HPI element]  in following scenarios..

1] pt presents with 'cough' for three days. he denies Hx of asthma.

2] pt has diarrhea since yesterday he denies travelling.

3] 5 yrs old pt complaints about RASH, there is no use of new body lotions or cosmetics per patient .

 any help will be appreciated

ABHISHEK RANE CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2012)

*NO*

I would not consider "context" as one of the elements in any of the scenarios you presented.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sarann28 (Oct 4, 2012)

*No to context*

I agree none of those scenerios would constitue Context. Remember Context is the following:  what actons/cirumstance cause the problem, sympt or pain to occur/worsen/improve, eg. Improved when sitting, fell going down stairs.

Sara


----------



## amitkumar_s (Jan 8, 2013)

u can take 2 and 3 rd as context as this may lead to diarrahea or rash and context may be negative or positive.This may be reason but pt denies .if u can take ill contacts as context then why not ill contacts.


----------

